# red sea nano filter media



## uvafred13 (Oct 18, 2007)

Do any of you use some type of bio media in the red sea nano filter? How necessary/unnecessary is it? What about purigen?​


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I used a few of the Eheim cocoa puffs loose in the filter along with some poly fill. Granted, it wouldn't exactly be cost effective if you didn't have the cocoa puffs already.


----------



## uvafred13 (Oct 18, 2007)

indiboi said:


> I used a few of the Eheim cocoa puffs loose in the filter alond with some poly fill. Granted, it wouldn't exactly be cost effective if you didn't have the cocoa puffs already.


 
yeah id hate to buy a 1L of that for $20 just for a handful, luckily I use a 2028 on my 125g, so I have some extra. :icon_surp


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I filled mine with sponges. Never needed anything more.


----------



## Wilder (Jan 21, 2006)

Coarse sponge and a bit of filter floss works well here. I rinse the sponge during water changes and replace the floss as necessary.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

i used an ac sponge...


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

I used carbon pond pads and that polyfiber stuff from wal-mart, cut to fit for my small filter, that way I had chemical, mechanical, and biological filtration, although a bag of purigen will do just as well for the chem and mech, with a little filter floss you would have the bio as well...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I just use the coarse foam pad that came w/ it and filterfloss.

I throw out filter floss during water changes and clean the sponge w/ tank water.

I also added some ceramic material balls + eheim cocoa puffs.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

cocoa puffs + a bag of purigen= done

you never have to buy anything again. rinse the cocoa puffs, recharge the purigen.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I used a little pantyhose booty they give women when they try on shoes stuffed with Purigen, worked like a charm.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

You could just use purigen by itself?(of course with the filter bag)


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i would use ceramic rings, cocoa puffs, bioballs, one of those and i like to use a ac sponge


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I use purigen + fine filter floss. That's it. Just recharge the purigen when it needs it, and cut out a new floss at each water change.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I use ammo-carb on the bottom and hold it down with a handful of aquaclear bio-bits (or whatever they are called).

Great combo for reducing the ammonia and nitrite in a small cycling Aquasoil tank.


----------

